# how do i create a good drop down menu? (in dreamweaver CS4)



## frustrated guy (Dec 24, 2008)

i know that u can do it if u click insert -> spry -> spry drop down menu

or something like that, but im not sure how to edit what the drop down menu looks like from that point on (such as changing the width and height, adding some color, etc)


----------



## breeman (Jun 14, 2009)

You're on the right track, and you're using the right spry (you actually helped me discover the way to make drop down menus by reading your question). Basically, the look of the drop menu is controlled completely by the CSS that the spry creates. Just go into the CSS and modify the ul.MenuBarHorizontal a to modify the color/size/etc of your buttons. You can also make your buttons images if you just put an image code in where the names of the buttons go in the HTML. Hope this helps you, your question helped me a lot in looking where to make drop down menus in Dreamweaver CS4.


----------



## WebDesignTuts (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice bump.......


----------

